# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Điểm đến lý tưởng cho Noel năm nay

## tiepthitieudung

*Cũng giống như Hallloween, Valentine,… Giáng sinh (Noel) được du nhập vào Việt Nam và được đông đảo mọi người hưởng ứng nhiệt tình, dần dần trở thành một nét đẹp văn hóa của cộng đồng. Mặc dù không phải là một lễ hội văn hóa lớn của dân tộc nhưng tại Việt Nam, người dân vẫn tổ chức đón giáng sinh với các hoạt động như tổ chức ăn uống, vui chơi cho các thành viên trong gia đình, các cơ quan, đoàn thể tổ chức các tiệc liên hoan để tổng kết năm cũ, đề ra những chiến lược phát triển cho năm mới.*


**




> _Sông Hồng Resort là điểm đến quen thuộc của nhiều gia đình, cơ quan, doanh nghiệp để tổ chức các tiệc liên hoan, hội nghị._


Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu vui chơi, giải trí và nghỉ dưỡng của người dân, nhất là trong các dịp lễ, tết, giáng sinh,... nhiều khu _resort_ với đầy đủ tiện nghi đã ra đời nhưng để tìm được một địa điểm lý tưởng tổ chức các buổi tiệc, hội thảo với quy mô lớn và phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, thân thiện thì không phải là điều dễ dàng. Một trong những điểm đến quen thuộc của nhiều gia đình, cơ quan, doanh nghiệp thường tới để tổ chức giáng sinh là Sông Hồng Resort.

_Sông Hồng Resort_ là một khu du lịch sinh thái, nghỉ dưỡng, tổ chức hội thảo, hội nghị, các sự kiện thể thao lớn tầm cỡ quốc gia nằm trên bán đảo Đầm Vạc, Vĩnh Phúc. Với việc sở hữu cảnh quan thiên nhiên thoáng mát, trong lành, không quá ồn ào hay tĩnh lặng, Sông Hồng Resort là một địa chỉ _nghỉ dưỡng_ lý tưởng cho các gia đình, các cơ quan, đoàn thể cùng nhau đi du lịch, tổ chức các tiệc liên hoan và hội thảo.







> _Sông Hồng Resort sẽ là một điểm đến lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ giáng sinh năm nay._


Với diện tích 10 ha, gồm 1 khách sạn 7 tầng tiêu chuẩn 4 sao với gần 200 phòng nghỉ dưỡng tiện nghi cao cấp, khu biệt thự sang trọng ven hồ được thiết kế hiện đại, gần gũi với thiên nhiên, trung tâm hội nghị đa năng với sức chứa lên tới 800 đại biểu cùng với hệ thống sân tennis, sân bóng, không gian bãi cỏ trung tâm, khu vui chơi trong nhà và ngoài trời, dịch vụ massage, xông hơi và karaoke,…tất cả đã tạo nên một Sông Hồng Resort hoành tráng , đem lại cho quý khách những trải nghiệm bổ ích và lý thú.

Nếu giáng sinh năm nay bạn muốn đem đến cho các thành viên trong gia đình những phút giây đáng nhớ và ý nghĩa nhất thì _Sông Hồng Resort_ là một điểm đến mà bạn không thể bỏ qua. Một bữa tối ấm cúng tại _Nhà hàng Sông Hồng Hoàng Gia_ với thực đơn các món Á- Âu đậm đà hương vị cùng với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, thân thiện của nhân viên chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng các thành viên trong gia đình bạn.







> _Cùng quây quần dùng bữa tiệc giáng sinh ấm ấp tại Sông Hồng Resort._


Bên cạnh đó, tổ hợp khu vui chơi tại Sông Hồng gồm Khu vui chơi liên hoàn - Khu xe điện đụng (trong nhà), Khu vui chơi vận động (ngoài trời), bãi cỏ trung tâm cùng toàn bộ khuôn viên khu Resort,... sẽ là món quà giáng sinh ý nghĩa, bổ ích mà bạn có thể dành tặng các cô (cậu) nhóc của mình. Tại đây, các bé sẽ được trải nghiệm và tham gia những trò chơi mang tính sáng tạo, giúp phát triển trí tuệ.








> _Các bé sẽ được trải nghiệm và tham gia các trò chơi mang tính sáng tạo, giúp phát triển trí tuệ._


Điểm nhấn tại Sông Hồng Resort là _Khu biệt thự Sông Hồng Resort_. Đây là _khu nghỉ dưỡng_ cao cấp đầu tiên đạt chuẩn 5 sao tại thành phố Vĩnh Yên với hệ thống các phòng được trang bị nội thất tiện nghi cao cấp, sang trọng, đều được nhập khẩu từ Đức, Pháp, Nhật,… tất cả đem đến cho quý khách những trải nghiệm hoàn toàn mới của một khu nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp.

Nhân dịp giáng sinh, Sông Hồng Resort gửi đến _chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt dành cho quý khách sử dụng dịch vụ từ ngày 18/12 – 24/12/2014._ Hãy để Sông Hồng Resort lưu lại những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ và ý nghĩa nhất của gia đình hoặc cơ quan bạn vào mùa giáng sinh năm nay nhé!


_Bạch Dương - Landmarkvietnam_

----------

